
Any.do Cal - makeramen
http://www.any.do/cal
======
gaoshan
I...

installed it,

came to the prompt about importing your contacts,

decided that I didn't want to do that,

found that I could not continue setting up the app without doing so,

deleted the app.

~~~
kcthota
exactly what I did..don't want to grant access to my corp calendar..not sure
if it would copy my schedule to their servers...

Do not want to give it access to my contacts..

deleted the app.

~~~
sspross
same here...

------
hydrozen
My main problem with it at first glance is that in the month view it does not
highlight which days have events, so you need to click to see if there’s
anything on that day.

------
8ig8
Since we're talking calendar apps, thought I'd post this thing from Teehan+Lax
called Upcoming. It's a calendar UI experiment. I'm not sure they nailed it,
but it is great to see people trying new approaches...

[http://labs.teehanlax.com/project/upcoming](http://labs.teehanlax.com/project/upcoming)

~~~
cookrn
Not nearly as experimental as Upcoming, but Sunrise
[http://www.sunrise.am/](http://www.sunrise.am/) has been my goto for a while
now. A bit buggy but pretty, functional, and improving.

------
benaiah
This could be really huge for me. I've tried using Google Calendar to get
Google Now, but none of the todo apps I prefer sync with it, and Google Now
isn't that useful on a Wifi-only tablet anyway.

EDIT: Wow. This is the best-designed (both looks and interaction) calendar app
I've ever used. Everything you want is immediately available - maps show up if
an event has a location (wish you could switch to Google maps instead of Apple
maps, but no biggie), instant contact buttons show up if a contact is
recognized at an event, when you delete a repeating event it asks you if you
want to delete all of them, etc, etc, etc. It's taken almost every pain point
I've had with other calendar apps and fixed them almost perfectly. The
gesture-based navigation is also really good, though a couple of the
thresholds need slight adjusting.

This is great.

Edited again for typos: "which" != "wish"

------
Joeboy
I installed [http://radicale.org](http://radicale.org) on my server,
[http://acal.me/wiki/Building_aCal](http://acal.me/wiki/Building_aCal) on my
android phone and the Lightning extension for Thunderbird on my laptop. Seems
fine so far.

~~~
StavrosK
Hey, radicale looks pretty nice, thanks for the tip.

------
gohrt
How is it free? Are there ads? Is the project a portfolio-demo for an agency?
Are they hoping to get bought out by Apple/Google, and then replace the app
with a knock-off version discombobulated by the whims VPs and PMs?

Ah, the price is giving the devs a copy of my address book. To sell? rent?
analyze?

~~~
antidaily
17 person team! That's a lot of payroll.

~~~
colmvp
Indeed. Surely they must have more than one project in parallel.

------
markdown
It wasn't the technology that made auto-playing video/animations bad. Just
because you can now do it with native html rather than flash doesn't make it
ok.

~~~
jdminhbg
The auto-playing video on this site is Flash, though ... ?

    
    
        <object width="480" height="270" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" id="big-video-vid_flash_api" name="big-video-vid_flash_api" class="vjs-tech" data="http://vjs.zencdn.net/3.0/video-js.swf" style="width: 1208px; height: 679.5px;"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="wmode" value="opaque"><param name="bgcolor" value="#000000"><param name="flashvars" value="readyFunction=_V_.flash.onSWFReady&amp;eventProxyFunction=_V_.flash.onSWFEvent&amp;errorEventProxyFunction=_V_.flash.onSWFErrorEvent&amp;autoplay=true&amp;preload=auto&amp;loop=false&amp;muted=false"></object>

~~~
matchu
It's using a video tag for me; sounds like it fell back to Flash for your
browser.

~~~
jdminhbg
Weird. I'm on the latest stable FF; I only knew it was Flash in the first
place because it triggered my Flashblock.

------
6thSigma
I really like Any.do but if you download it and sync it across the web via the
Chrome extension, don't be surprised when a bunch of random tasks show up on
your manager.

I emailed them about it and they said tasks are added as part of the tutorial
and that it's intended functionality. I thought that was kind of weird.

------
EA
I can't get my eyes to look at the demo playing on the iPhone.

I keep staring at the background video.

------
aymeric
For anyone looking for a todo + calendar style app,
[http://weekplan.net](http://weekplan.net) is inspired by the 7 habits of
Highly Effective People. (I am the developer of the app)

------
dsl
I don't understand the big blank iPhone at the top?

Edit: Nevermind. Tested in Safari, and it's just broken in Chromium.

~~~
ineedtosleep
The top area is supposed to show/open 1 (or two) movie file(s) through Flash.

~~~
benaiah
It's not Flash - I have Flashblock, and there is a flash video on the page
lower down, but the upper two are some HTML player. Right-clicking them
doesn't show the Flash context menu items, which is another giveaway.

------
andreipop
I love it, b/c I hate every single calendar app I've ever used to date.

Timeline on android version?

------
cppcho
I played around it for 5 mins and deceided to delete it. Too fancy.
Fantastical is much better IMO

------
Void_
So, I guess, blurred background image is not cool anymore.

------
joelrunyon
I set it up (and allowed access to my contacts), but it only shows me like 5
people when I try to add events/tasks with a person.

Am I doing something wrong?

------
smd686s
<title> tag has a typo.

------
BallinBige
is this better than UpTo? seems like that is a like of "press"

------
sengstrom
cute url but what a turn-off with the iphone.

------
pearjuice
Great looking app and all, but it assumes you have good looking contacts AND
high-resolution pictures of them. I wonder what visual effect it will have
without all those fancy photographs of both people and scenery.

~~~
Leander_B
This! I personally really can't stand these apps anymore who only show us the
best case scenario design on their website or screenshots. I have exactly 0
photos assigned to contacts on my phone. Also, why is there a picture of a
city at night for the 'woodwork workshop'. Makes sense, huh? We're not all
hispters.

